# New Pictures and Videos of Kangol and ABKC CH Shox



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

First..... Kangol doing what he does best this morning....









CH New Pair of Shox









Random videos of CH Shox.... Gotta love his free stacks in the yard.... Perfect.... No high rears over here!!!!











Stuntin....





Dude resourceful!














This morning.....


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

damn mama! shox got big!!

good to see yall are all doing good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

AWW KANGOL!! <3

Shox is so handsome...you have some awesome doggies.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> damn mama! shox got big!!
> 
> good to see yall are all doing good. Thanks for sharing


I know he is still popping too. Going for his GR CH title this year I hope, I gotta quit working so many shows so that I can show his wild ass lol

Thanks man!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

gr ch this year! damn you been busy!!! congrats woman!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> gr ch this year! damn you been busy!!! congrats woman!


lol he actually champed in 2012 and I kept him out of the ring since so he could mature because he was only a year and didnt stand a chance in the CH class plus I rep 3 shows a month every month so I can't show if I am working..... March 14-15 will be his CH class debut. THANKS!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I don't want to leave out Kangol in this, he is looking dapper as ever


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> I don't want to leave out Kangol in this, he is looking dapper as ever


Lolol thanks he's doing all right for an old man still spoiled rotten running the house lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> AWW KANGOL!! <3
> 
> Shox is so handsome...you have some awesome doggies.


Thank you girl! Much appreciated!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KANGOL!!! Just love that boy and Shox!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Judy said:


> Wow! What a truly devoted father!


Thanks, Lisa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok I'm drunk. But why did I miss. Who is judy and what father and why you calling her Lisa hahahahaha










Love the update. Looking great as always. Good luck this year stop working so hard and take time! lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> Ok I'm drunk. But why did I miss. Who is judy and what father and why you calling her Lisa hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmmmmfao what the hell i don't even see that.... this app be tripping sometimes.... i screenshot this a month ago








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> Ok I'm drunk. But why did I miss. Who is judy and what father and why you calling her Lisa hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ames!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

